# *******'Aight Fellas LET'S SEE 'EM****Show us your MILITARY Watches****



## sickondivers

*****'AIGHT FELLAS , I KNOW YOU GOT'EM....IT'S TIME TO POST UP. SHOW ME YOUR MILITARY STYLE PIECES*******

I'm 3 weeks into a vicious Military /MilSpec binge right now. Why?...Who knows , But it's very real. American Express can provide hard evidence .

I'm way off into Taser at the moment . I'll KICK OFF thread w/ My latest acquisition #TraserCAMMENGA #P6600





























*


----------



## sickondivers

*LETS SEE 'EM!!*


----------



## MAJJ

Here's couple


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## sickondivers

*THIS RIGHT HERE IS WHAT I'M TALK'N 'BOUT #Marathon

*


MAJJ said:


> Here's couple
> 
> View attachment 12861307
> 
> 
> View attachment 12861309


----------



## sickondivers

*TRASER P96















*


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ZM-73

Nighthawk


----------



## longstride

So here's a few...1. CWC G102. CWC RN Diver3. O&W Caribbean4. Seiko 61055. Sinn 103 Chrono and EZM1 Chrono.


----------



## sickondivers

*VERY Nice!!

*


longstride said:


> So here's a few...1. CWC G102. CWC RN Diver3. O&W Caribbean4. Seiko 61055. Sinn 103 Chrono and EZM1 Chrono.


----------



## sickondivers

*Ok, Fellas, We got a Breitling IN THE HOUSE!!! *



O2AFAC67 said:


>


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko srp349


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## MAJJ

A few more...









































































Every person in the pic wears watch. Underneath Chillies, BDUs, etc...clothes there's a watch on every wrist (either left or right). Some use covered mil watchbands, but most just use various NATO straps or simply bracelets. I'm the only guy standing in the pic and I wore IWC GST Aquatimer at that time - you can see it on my left wrist. if my memory serves me right, the pic was taken either late summer of -03 or -04, because Traser watches began to emerge and gain popularity among snipers around that time; by far the most popular watch among these guys was the classic Traser P6500, there were some Sandy P650s, but those were quite rare. For obvious reasons I've erased faces in the pic.

























Even tough it doesn't show, at the time of this pic I wore Omega SMP titanium LE; see pics above.


----------



## NWP627




----------



## Camguy

MIL-PRF-46734.


----------



## tinknocker

Aigth? what the heck language are you speaking?

Never mind, I see where you're from. Keep up the good work


----------



## river rat

I believe in the real McCoy ones really issued and used as intended


----------



## sickondivers

*CWC!! Very nice*



Bradjhomes said:


>


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Here's two of mine...

A ZUZ issued EZM 1









And a GSG9 issued EZM 2


----------



## Rippa




----------



## smashie

Ok here's mine


----------



## Palmettoman

WW2. Wrong side, but cool watch. Nice thread.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly

These 3 at the moment...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAJJ

Rippa said:


> View attachment 12868339


In 1991 MIL-W-46374F-6 specification was published and it led to the creation of the Type 6 Navigator watch; the plastic case Stocker & Yale P650, Marathon 211 and the steel case P660 Navigators. The Swiss MB Microtec AG firm manufactured trigalight illumination vials to S&Y and Marathon and actually made S&Y P650 & P660 watches and later Luminox watches (not sure about Marathon Navigators). Not until around 2003, MB Microtec AG started to produce their own watches, Trasers, and the first was Traser 6500, an updated S&Y SandY P650. Thus Trasers and particularly Traser 6500 series are true classics. Simply said great watches.|>


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## philskywalker

Lumi


----------



## Kulprit

I decided to give the Steinhart the day off. I'm thinking that, instead of just selling a dozen or so of my watches, I might pare the collection back by as many as 20. That means making some hard decisions and getting rid of some watches that I really love. This being one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

my new toy



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Photobomb by Steinhart. I was wearing both watches last night trying to keep the Steinhart wound and I forgot to take it off before leaving for work. Not wanting to answer questions all day as to why I'm wearing two watches, I've decided to let the T500 chill in my office while I work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAJJ

This

























Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chrono Military with Monkey Swag Zulu PVD NATO Military Green Strap


----------



## Davetay

The ever reliable lemania 5100 movement.


----------



## Dan3612

^That is a great, classic looking watch


----------



## O2AFAC67

One way to have a NOT Politically Correct conversation... ;-)


----------



## dumberdrummer

An updated "nod" by one of the original "Dirty Dozen" brands commissioned to issue the W.W.W. (Watch. Wrist. Water resistant)...


----------



## MAJJ

Traser P67 Officer Chrono Pro


----------



## Strippling_Warrior

Maple JSAR definitely feels military grade...


----------



## MAJJ

Field Modified Marathon Navigator









Standard Marathon Navigator


----------



## yankeexpress

Military contract diver


----------



## tommy_boy

I suppose the GSAR qualifies. Little guy is built like a tank.


----------



## wongthian2

In 1985 chosen as NATO pilot chrono..
German issued Baccio/Tutima


----------



## wongthian2

Here is the kit I bought from a German fellow


----------



## Droyal

Here are mine. Some military issue and some kinda close. Of note is the lume shot of my LL Bean "Seal Watch" from 1997. The pic shows 21 year old Tritium.


----------



## dumberdrummer

Alpnach counts as military, right?


----------



## Ham2

Vintage Soviet navy pilot issue.


----------



## Ham2

Soviet Navy pilot OKEAH


----------



## vintageguy

my Marathon steel navigator.


----------



## dumberdrummer

Deleted...operator error&#55358;&#56595;


----------



## Control187

British MoD Cabot G10









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BePhreed

Beater Citizen for jumping and “hard” use. Sinn 103 for the daily.


----------



## sickondivers

*GREAT JOB ON ALL THE PIX BOYS!! Let's keep this thread roll'n *


----------



## sickondivers

*#TRASER







*


----------



## sickondivers

*#Luminox
















*


----------



## sickondivers

*NICE COLLECTION THERE!!!

*


Droyal said:


> Here are mine. Some military issue and some kinda close. Of note is the lume shot of my LL Bean "Seal Watch" from 1997. The pic shows 21 year old Tritium.


----------



## sickondivers

*TRASER H3









*


----------



## sickondivers

*.....MORE TRASER H3















*


----------



## sickondivers

*Excellent !!

*


Camguy said:


> MIL-PRF-46734.
> 
> View attachment 12867569
> 
> 
> View attachment 12867567


----------



## Paul Ramon

Adanac 1988 
SAR 2006 
CWC RN Diver 2012


----------



## FORMULa

Maratac and Alpha reporting in...


----------



## marko114

Cool thread,my G-shock and Skyhawk,cheers








Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

Paul Ramon said:


> Adanac 1988
> SAR 2006
> CWC RN Diver 2012
> 
> 
> View attachment 12933723


*VERY NICE COLLECTION*


----------



## sickondivers

*Excellent !*


FORMULa said:


> Maratac and Alpha reporting in...


----------



## sickondivers

*#Traser P96














]














*


----------



## sickondivers

Nice!....


tommy_boy said:


> I suppose the GSAR qualifies. Little guy is built like a tank.


----------



## 2manywatchs

*Pilot
*Archimede Pilot 42 R, Titanium









Laco Baumuster B WUS LE 2008 Project (Nr. 16/50)









Filson (Shinola) Air Scout No. 20004325









Torgoen T10 Aviation T10204









Seiko SNZG15 'Pilot' Mod









* Field*
Weiss Standard Issue Field Watch (#0698); Black Dial on Olive Cordura









Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 44MM H70625133









Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 44MM H70685313









Hamilton Khaki Field Quartz H000092









Luminox Recon 8822.MI









Timex Expedition T42451









Bertucci A-4T 'Yankee' 13407, Titanium









Maratac GPT-1









*Chrono/Diver/Digital
*Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph 96B258









Seiko SRP043K 'Spork', 200m









Getat Radiomir Homage









Casio G-Shock DW-5200 'Hero' (1985)









Casio G-Shock DW-5600EB-1V


----------



## sickondivers

*THIS IS WHAT I'M TALK'N BOUT.....MASSIVE COLLECTION ABOVE*


----------



## sickondivers

*#TRASER P96 on BLACK RUBBER















*


----------



## 2manywatchs

sickondivers said:


> *THIS IS WHAT I'M TALK'N BOUT.....MASSIVE COLLECTION ABOVE*


Thanks! I wasn't sure whether or not I should include some of those at the end. But...

The moon watch seemed appropriate as an aviator, i.e. the Speedmaster.

The Spork has a very military look so much that it is sometimes called the Seiko Sinn... and we know how well-regarded Sinn is as a military watch.

The Getat is an homage to the Radiomir, which was a military watch made for the Italian frogmen of the day, and

I have more military friends that wear G-Shocks than any other traditional field watch.


----------



## sickondivers

2manywatchs said:


> Thanks! I wasn't sure whether or not I should include some of those at the end. But...
> 
> The moon watch seemed appropriate as an aviator, i.e. the Speedmaster.
> 
> The Spork has a very military look so much that it is sometimes called the Seiko Sinn... and we know how well-regarded Sinn is as a military watch.
> 
> The Getat is an homage to the Radiomir, which was a military watch made for the Italian frogmen of the day, and
> 
> I have more military friends that wear G-Shocks than any other traditional field watch.


*I like it! It's an Outstanding Military themed collection . Thanks for posting*


----------



## sickondivers

*Aight' Fella's my newest addition just arrived :

TRASER #Soldier









*


----------



## Rippa

I have this Luminox ANU, the case, bezel, crown & crystal are solid as. It's just too big and chunky. The dial and bezel making are coloured grey which is really useless and the lug holes are in are terrible position making putting on a Zulu strap is impossible, not to mention 23mm lug width. Tritium tubes on hour indices cover 2 minutes which is overkill 








Lemania 5100, has some military pedigree, I wouldn't use it now, too thick and automatic 








Seiko SRP277, auto and grey dial markings and minimal lume, so useless








Traser BSP, has white makings on a black background which is excellent, tritium tubes cover one minute - good. Bezel is a bit rough when turning but does the job. The best, wish I had one-off these instead of a Casio baby-G back in the army


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Hardscrabbler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## lacogil

CWC RN reissue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#TRASER H3 Cammenga Special Edition


----------



## sickondivers

*TRASER P96*


----------



## twincity




----------



## Tonystix

Lum Tec M69


----------



## Tonystix

Luminox 1801


----------



## longstride

Love a Tutima!



Davetay said:


> The ever reliable lemania 5100 movement.


----------



## longstride

OK so it's not a 'real' (Benrus) Military issue diver but it's damned close/next best thing.......MKII's Paradive 3.


----------



## Katruje

Simple grab-and-go quartz today.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjgent

Recently picked up the rare Seiko SUS quartz (7n21-0010). Here it is along side the Marathon general purpose LE.


----------



## Hammermountain

D*mn that Marathon is beautiful. Do I need another mechanical field watch? Probably not. Do I want one? Indubitably


----------



## esen




----------



## sickondivers

TRASER #Soldier


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki King


----------



## Theflyingclocksman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheinz14

My Breitling B-1


----------



## castlk




----------



## sgtlmj

NSN 0883-99-852-5953









NSN 6645-99-799-5443 









NSN 6645-20-001-9382









NSN 6645-21-558-0133


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Custom job with a MIL dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintageguy

my Benrus.


----------



## Kulprit

Finally got a proper MN strap from Erica. I don't know why I waited so long.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmuskin01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

The streak continues.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## Relo60




----------



## ZM-73

Bulova Accutron A-15


----------



## TheNightsWatch

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 12861439


Model # please?



FORMULa said:


>


Also very interested to know what this Alpha model is, I couldn't find it on their website at all


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Just got this Vic Classic Chrono


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

This just in:










Loving it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery

Beetucci A2-T on a button stud leather slip through. The lightweight titanium and the flexible strap are about as comfortable as a watch gets to wear.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

This has become my go-to watch for work. The Double 24 allows me to track four time zones, which is quite handy in my line of work.


----------



## Teufel Hunden

I couldn't come up with enough funds for a Marathon GSAR so I just made my own.


----------



## Stochastinaut

Bringing it back to 1977


----------



## Brucy

Looks awesome on that strap RD


----------



## Relo60




----------



## t minus

Marathon JSAR


----------



## chosenhandle

*Benrus Type II Class B*


----------



## MP83

Dagaz Cav Type 2









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## dwczinmb

Bulova 96B230










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory Pants

I just used undone and did my own.


----------



## P.J.M.

1st Generation Citizen Eco-Drive Royal Marines Commando


----------



## Droyal

Wearing this one today.


----------



## Anatoly

Laco Dortmund again









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

MP83 said:


> Dagaz Cav Type 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


What is this beaut?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Thursday


----------



## MP83

MitchCumsteen said:


> What is this beaut?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A dagaz cav type 2, homage to the benrus of the 70s but with a miyota 9015 and sapphire crystal

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## cowbel

An other flight on a F16. With my Belgian watch









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz

Mileata M1


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😀😊 Thursday🖖🏽


----------



## CGee




----------



## CGee




----------



## Dr. Robert

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy

Lest we forget


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## yankeexpress

Combat 6 no date


----------



## Sky Soldier

2 for you....


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

Palmettoman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunner Bryan! Seeing yours reminds me how much I'm missing mine, it shipped out for its first service and swapping over to a 12hr. Madrid insert. Waiting patiently.


----------



## Palmettoman

Paul Ramon said:


> Stunner Bryan! Seeing yours reminds me how much I'm missing mine, it shipped out for its first service and swapping over to a 12hr. Madrid insert. Waiting patiently.


Thanks Paul. 
Love those 12 hour inserts on these.


----------



## Anatoly

Laco and Stowa on premium Alligator









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

New strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM

Anatoly said:


> Laco and Stowa on premium Alligator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


2 beautiful watches and a great smoke too, nice.


----------



## cjgent

Group photo


----------



## CGee




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

My '73 Benrus Type II, Class A, but not my photo, which was taken by the watchmaker after a comprehensive COA.


----------



## Paul Ramon

Adanac


----------



## oso2276

Self assembled Type 20









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*DAGAZ #THUNDERBOLT














*


----------



## dt75

Just got back from lunch... Already can't wait to go home.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsocket7

Citizen Promaster NY0040. The 09E version (all stainless with a black face) was issued to the Italian Navy throughout the 90's and early 2000's. The military version says "Marine Militare" instead of Citizen on the dial and is labeled as 500m water resistant on the dial and 200mM on the caseback. As far as I've been able to find out, they were purchased unmodified from Citizen to be issued, so perhaps my little promaster is good to 500m?


----------



## cowbel

this could be my cockpit 
just a bit high 120000 feets with the gavox aurora and avidiver


----------



## jah

My collection so far!


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Aviation
View attachment 13753139


----------



## MP83

First post of 2019  1994 benrus reissue









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## aw17




----------



## RedFroggy

«.Old Skool.» British Smiths PRS-29


----------



## RedFroggy

«.Ratnik.», the current Russian Armed Forces issue watch









The brown one on the left is the Army Mdl. This one was a WUS special edition dial (#48 out of 60 ever produced).
The silver one on the right is the standard Navy & Amphibious troops watch designed with added water resistance.


----------



## RedFroggy

4 different variations of the ultra classic cold war Soviet Army «Komandirskie» service watch, here with the Tank dial version. All those are NOS with their original papers & box.


----------



## Burgs

RedFroggy said:


> 4 different variations of the ultra classic cold war Soviet Army «.Komandirskie.» service watch with Tank dial.
> 
> View attachment 13835143
> 
> 
> All NOS with their original papers


Linky no worky


----------



## bigclive2011

As worn by Italian "Pig" pilots in 1942.


----------



## BePhreed

New addition.


----------



## jah

MN issued Beuchat for today!


----------



## Hardscrabbler

From the National Watch and Clock Museum





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

Hardscrabbler said:


> From the National Watch and Clock Museum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shots, looks like a fantastic place. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Paul Ramon

Well since I bumped the page that deserves another look.



Hardscrabbler said:


> From the National Watch and Clock Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I

Just got this Elliot Brown Holton P&C version, really impressed!


----------



## cel4145

K1M_I said:


> Just got this Elliot Brown Holton P&C version, really impressed!
> 
> View attachment 13854801


Great looking watch. Do you know what the water resistance rating is? I can't seem to find it on their product page, even though they talk about it having "water protection."

https://www.elliotbrownwatches.com/holton/101-001-n02


----------



## M6TT F

K1M_I said:


> Just got this Elliot Brown Holton P&C version, really impressed!
> 
> View attachment 13854801


Love those, and definitely my colour choice if I was getting one. Just a smidge too big for my wrist. My Tyneham gets lots of wear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I

cel4145 said:


> Great looking watch. Do you know what the water resistance rating is? I can't seem to find it on their product page, even though they talk about it having "water protection."
> 
> https://www.elliotbrownwatches.com/holton/101-001-n02


Rating is 200m, did some research and it seems that these go through pretty tough testing. I wanted a watch that can stand a lot of vibrations as I do long distance bike riding and a lot on rough surfaces. I started to get worried of my mechanical watches and got this one. Movement has a shock absorption system and it's quartz, so I'm pretty sure it will withstand my use 

some info: https://usa.watchpro.com/breaking-news-nato-approves-elliot-brown-watch-military-issue/


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icewave

Maybe not a super popular choice, but here's my Citizen NY0040









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Jasper110

Elliot Brown Holton, understrapped on a cheap velcro strap that does the job.


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Pneuma

I don't know if this is considered a military style watch, but I just got this and I love it.


----------



## DrGonzo

Does this qualify?









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83

Some vintage godness - all of these are 34 to 38mm - got em straight from Peru, Illinois, where the westclox factory was and from someone whose father & other relatives worked in the factory. They are in almost pristine condition, so far keeping great time and even with the original straps.









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## MP83

Close up of the field watch









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## jah

MN issued!


----------



## jah

Seiko A4!


----------



## MP83

MP83 said:


> Close up of the field watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


And finally on a NOS strap









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## jah

Air land sea


----------



## Paul Ramon

Issued 1996


----------



## longstride

Wow! that is gorgeous - looks the business on that Haveston too!


----------



## onastar1989




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## MP83

onastar1989 said:


> View attachment 13890343
> View attachment 13890347


Any details about the one in the first picture? Looks awesome!

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## SgtPepper

My first mission clock: Squale 50 Atmos









Operating clock for many years: Tutima Military Chrono









Traser Black Storm Pro:









Traser Tornado Pro:









Traser P6500:









Suunto Advizor:









Casio G-Shock GD-350-8:


----------



## Marrin

A military issued Sturmanskie 31659.









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Mud, dust, water, knocks, and recoil shock...G-Shock Rangeman


----------



## 5277

Some Bundeswehr pilots were this







or this


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Newest additions, RAF Pulsar & PAF Tissot


----------



## RedFroggy

80' classic : a Poljot Okean issued to the Soviet Navy


----------



## MP83

Hamilton khaki mechanical









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Rhorya

Old school home build


----------



## pardayan




----------



## castlk




----------



## RedFroggy

"Hawkinge" , a late 40's RAF navigator's MK 11 watch hommage


----------



## RedFroggy

"Hawkinge" , a late 40's RAF navigator's MK 11 watch hommage

View attachment 13935189


----------



## dt75

Khaki









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby




----------



## jah

All but 1 I know have been issued & have provenance!


----------



## scooby

jah said:


> All but 1 I know have been issued & have provenance!


My favorite outa that bunch is the Tissot. Nice collection!!


----------



## jah

Thanks! It's very interesting! PAF issued, and in for a service and cleaning as we speak!


----------



## MP83

How many field watches do I need?









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## JER3

I'm not sure either of these models have seen official military service, but they seem to fit the part and look cool so I'll go with it.

Seiko SNA139 Titanium Chronograph









Suunto Vector HR Black


----------



## RedFroggy

Vostok "Ratnik", the current Russian Army issued watch (WUS special Edition of 60).


----------



## RedFroggy

2 Vostok Amphibia : a Soviet vintage & a modern Russian


----------



## Magnum308

here's my current ones..


----------



## cowbel

The seaking 40th Sqn SAR ( Search and Rescue) watch . Created for Belgian pilots of this amazing helicopter









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa

Magnum308 said:


> here's my current ones..
> View attachment 13954379


Nice watches there. Question, how is the bezel action on that special forces 100? Is it a lot smoother than the commander pro and is it 120 clicks per rev.

I have a BSP and the bezel is not really easy to rotate and is a issue in really cold conditions


----------



## pardayan




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Seiko 7N42-8070 A4, trialed by the British Army, but ultimately they went with the Pulsar line. This one is from 1990.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldrock427




----------



## squincher

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the simplicity. What is it?


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

squincher said:


> Love the simplicity. What is it?


G10 H3 diver - http://www.militarywatchshop.co.uk/watches/h3-gws-g10/gws-g10-pro-diver-lithium/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal

Popped this on this evening.


----------



## CGee

Home made


----------



## CGee

Home made

View attachment 13970437


----------



## jah

MN issued Timex


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Strela issued to the Soviet Air Force in the 50'


----------



## abkdt41

RedFroggy said:


> Poljot Strela issued to the Soviet Air Force in the 50'
> 
> View attachment 13979621


That's an absolute beautiful piece!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Thanks Abkdt41

There is also an export civilian version, which was also procured to the Czechoslovakian airforce in the 60'









(mine on the left is unfortunatly a regular one)


----------



## Droyal

This one has been neglected for awhile. Giving it some wrist time today. April 1982.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Benrus Type II, Class A MIL-W-50717 (June 1973) on Eulit perlon.


----------



## James142

.


----------



## jah

Pulsar RAF


----------



## K1M_I




----------



## RedFroggy

Vostok NVCh-30, issued to the Soviet Navy divers in the late 60'


----------



## Paul Ramon

96


----------



## jah

MN issued Casio


----------



## sickondivers

TRASER #Switzerland


----------



## jah

RAN issued Aqualand and Orient, and IDF Shayetet 13 issued Seiko just in!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj

Paul Ramon said:


> Issued 1996
> 
> View attachment 13885251


Saw Paul's post and remembered how much I liked Haveston straps. I foolishly let my last Haveston go with a watch that I sold, so I had to get another for the CWC. I really like the single-pass design with the floating keeper.










Loomz a poppin'


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## cuthbert

WWW.


----------



## Theflyingclocksman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## tmcwhorter15

I second the GWS G10's from militarywatchshop.uk. It has become my go to field/duty watch. 200m water resistance, screw down crown, sapphire crystal, tritium illumination for easy reading at night, 10 year lithium battery, and all in 40mm case.. it's hard to beat. The only thing it lacks is other functions.. such as bezel or some sort of timing function.

Here is mine serving it's purpose on a Barton Elite band.. had it for almost 3 years and still no scratches on the glass. Fantastic watch.


----------



## sickondivers

G-Shock #Milspec #Zulu


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

A old soviet Red Army classic : Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Naval diver from the late 60'


----------



## sgtlmj

CWC Day/Date Quartz Diver on the rare Phoenix British DPM.


----------



## Toddinut

Vintage Hamilton Khaki Automatic on a Crown and Buckle Supreme Nato


----------



## K1M_I

My new CWC duo, really impressed!


----------



## mondi1911

Today's pick is the Hamilton 42mm khaki blue dial on a Haveston nato strap!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddinut

Not exactly a military watch, but that’s the feel I was going for with this strap. Seiko sarg005.


----------



## peskydonut

SNX427K2


----------



## dt75

SNZG13J1

The 13 comes with a bracelet, and doesn't have the bead blasted appearance, as opposed to the 15. I think this is the best modern Seiko field watch. The lume is outstanding and highly legible. The dial is a bit busy, but not very distracting and is purpose designed. My only changes would be a hacking movement and AR sapphire.


----------



## Droyal

Added this to the fold recently.


----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

CWC SBS Issued Diver


----------



## deepsea03

Elliot Brown Holton Project 354


----------



## rybo

From a few days ago...the Mil-Time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

from 1980


----------



## sanik




----------



## deepsea03

5277 said:


> from 1980
> View attachment 14142999


Niiiiiice


----------



## RedFroggy

HKED Bund


----------



## caktaylor

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic this morning on a Crown & Buckle Chevron strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Elliot Brown Holton


----------



## deepsea03

CWC SBS Issued Diver


----------



## deepsea03

Holton


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Strela

*Dusted of an old CWC for the weekend...*

The recent reissue got me a bit nostalgic for the original.

Royal Navy issued diver from 85


----------



## deepsea03

Broad Arrow on the Holton dial


----------



## sanik




----------



## deepsea03

CWC SBS


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Paradive!


----------



## deepsea03

Just 1 of 15 Holton watches


----------



## caktaylor

Timex MK1 Steel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

EB Holton


----------



## caktaylor

Bulova Hack reissue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

Khaki Field Auto 38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01

CWC SBS


----------



## Firecrow911




----------



## sanik




----------



## caktaylor

This arrived today on a very thick single pass strap. I swapped it out with this safety orange strap from NATO Strap Co. that I purchased to use with this watch on an upcoming hiking-camping trip to CA. Coincidentally, the strap also arrived today.

I'm very pleased with the watch, which is available in the Bertucci Bargain Bin for $89.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprint

This is a wenger titanium field watch that I have had for about 20 years. Its 38.5mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anders_Flint

Favourite grab and go watch...








*edit* No idea why its posting the image upside down??

An old and battered CWC diver (soon to find it's way onto ebay as it just hasn't grown on me) *edit, according to a few ebayers who contacted me after the listing went live, it's a fake, which is kind of a shame, live n learn.


----------



## sgtlmj

I didn't like the Phoenix strap at first, but I chopped off the flappy bit. As it ages, it gets more comfy.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## RedFroggy

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## [email protected]

1943 Bulova A-11



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

New to me Issued CWC 6BB chrono


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## sanik




----------



## RedFroggy

HKED V2 Bund Chrono


----------



## deepsea03

Desk operation with the CWC 6BB


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sprint

One of my favorites










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne

Desk combat...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## sprint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J Fix

Omega X-33


----------



## deepsea03

CWC 6bb


----------



## JimD303

Hamilton KFM 38mm.


----------



## Upstater

A.M.I out the last few days. Despite the height, the size always feels just right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

1943 Bulova A-11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Sugman




----------



## RedFroggy

NVCh-300 watch issued to Soviet Navy divers


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Droyal

Wearing this oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Ichiran

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14265883


Wow! Incredible shot!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## sgtlmj




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny57




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Firecrow911

Canadian made and proud.









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Anders_Flint

My trio of modern re-issues, Precista PRS18Q, Newmark 6bb, CWC 1983 diver.


----------



## A320

Smiths W10 1968


----------



## RedFroggy

A320 said:


> Smiths W10 1968
> View attachment 14331967


Waoooo ... such a cool watch . Splendid !!

Today, I am wearing the TimeFactors PRS-29 re-issue


----------



## RedFroggy

70's vintage Soviet Army Komandirskie


----------



## peskydonut

Just parted with this one today. Seiko SNX429.


----------



## peskydonut

Here's another recent favorite. Seiko SGD449P1.


----------



## peskydonut

1990s Komandirskie tank


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## RedFroggy

2 early komandirskie marked "Заказ мо СССР" («Ordered by the Ministry of Defense of the USSR.»


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## sanik




----------



## sweeperdk01

I'd normally be wearing either my Explorer or speedy, but today it's my only diver, CWW SBS.


----------



## RedFroggy

Sunday with my 70's Soviet Navy Divers NVCh-30


----------



## RedFroggy

WUS limited edition of the current Ratnik Russian Army watch


----------



## Ketchup time




----------



## Slac89

.


----------



## RedFroggy

Komandirskie VDV


----------



## Strela

*haven't wore this one in long time...*


----------



## eltonj

Looking good, gents!


----------



## Msiekierski

Not military, but definitely inspired...almost sold it, but decided to keep it longer.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## jcombs1




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## yankeexpress

PRS-29B is a manual-wind homage of military field watches slightly enlarged to 39mm and a sapphire crystal added.


----------



## SFguy

My Seikos.......so far.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Almost military.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## RedFroggy

Vostok Ratnik, the current Russian Naval Infantry issued watch serving as my Range watch


----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie 3133, a Soviet Air Force chronograph issued in the 80'


----------



## Droyal

Wearing an homage to a military issue watch. Some of the parts are actually interchangeable with the original Benrus. Fun little novelty.


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Navy issued NVCh-30


----------



## ZM-73

FOD type B


----------



## Droyal

Not military issue, but I bet it would qualify as such.


----------



## RedFroggy

Vostok Komandirskie from the late 80'









This Model is not an «issued watch» as such, but since it is marked "Заказ Mo СССР" (Ordered by the Ministry of Defense of the USSR), it was sold exclusively in the Voentorg stores to military personnel.


----------



## RedFroggy

Mighty Luftwaffe inspired Laco Ausgburg 42


----------



## judg69




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## RedFroggy

Cold war Vet Sturmanskie 3133


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Humpday w/the Marathon Navigator 6645-01-150-8115 (June 1990).


----------



## Droyal

stolen-gmt-master said:


> Humpday w/the Marathon Navigator 6645-01-150-8115 (June 1990).
> 
> View attachment 14484447


A beauty!


----------



## Droyal

Wearing this one today. Goodwill auction find.


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Navy NVCh-30
















https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/30-has-surfaced-5038465.html


----------



## Bonesaw335

Marathon tsar and traser black storm pro


----------



## Kirns

Wearing my Breguet Type XXI 3817 today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

W-Germany BUND









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets

These arrived this week...


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The watch knob

GPM SS mechanical. Great little watch.


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Air Force & Space program Strela 3017


----------



## kz1000a2

Record ATP


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

i took out some of my field watches the other day because a young chap wanted to buy and wear one on the day of his enlistment. he ended getting one of my benrus dtu-2a/p extras. too bad i didn't think to snap a pic of him wearing it


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Aviator I


----------



## sc_junky

latest purchase 









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjj1543

Some of mine


----------



## sc_junky

Sunday funday









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Strela 3017


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Two MIL SUB homages.


----------



## RedFroggy

Amphibian «Oficerskie» "Заказ мо СССР" (made for military personnel's private purchase & sold exclusively in Army's «Voentorg» stores)


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Kirova 1 MWF (Tutina / type 59 replica)


----------



## TheMeasure

P300 | Rifle Green - Toxic Rogue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## cuica

Pulsar today:


----------



## jah

Here’s about 80%

RAN, S13, Iranian, RAF, MN, US Military, PAF, SBS


----------



## dt75




----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Okean (Soviet Navy issued chrono)


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215

Seiko snd57.....I think it definitely has that military style look to it.

I hadnt realised how hard these are to source and how the prices had crept up.


----------



## Joll71

magpie215 said:


> Seiko snd57.....I think it definitely has that military style look to it.
> 
> I hadnt realised how hard these are to source and how the prices had crept up.


I've got the brushed steel version, and love it








Clearly riffing on the Seiko Gen 2 for the RAF, not my pic unfortunately:


----------



## RedFroggy

Might have posted it before but here is my Soviet Navy diver NVCh-30 , 1st model from the 70'


----------



## RedFroggy

Very nice ... especially on this strap !



milgauss1349 said:


>


----------



## brandonskinner

IWC BP









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jah

MN issued Mortima, operator number redacted, possibly due to this watch being decommissioned.


----------



## Upstater

- A quick wear before this beaut heads for scheduled maintenance tomorrow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

MK II Hellion


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot Sturmanskie late Soviet period


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cuica

What's this one?


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

A 1973 Hamilton W10-6645-99 for the British Army on a reproduction A.F.0210. strap.


----------



## Calumets




----------



## CTSteve

Calumets said:


> View attachment 14620581
> 
> 
> View attachment 14620585


Is that the 36mm Smith's?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets

Yes


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

...my SS18 and i.n.o.x. frst generation ...

























...victor mach IV


----------



## RedFroggy

Early 90' Poljot 3133


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RedFroggy

An other late 80' Soviet issued Pilot chrono


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

1998 Tutima Military Chronograph 760-03.


----------



## RedFroggy

Not strictly military - Poljot Buran









A Civi Poljot Chrono from early 90', fitted with a 3133 movement & a dial inspired by the Soviet Air force Sturmanskie and named after the Soviet Space Shuttle Buran


----------



## RedFroggy

Space watch ... Strela 3017


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## lew07

1983 mid fat boy CWC British Army Issue


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie 31659 , Soviet Air Force issue late 80', grey vs blue dial variations


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Palmettoman

2002 SAR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## KoolFrankCastle




----------



## KoolFrankCastle




----------



## Mhutch

MK II "Hellion"


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

WUS F71 ( BERNHARDT)


----------



## RedFroggy

Last variation produced in the late 80'/early 90' of the Soviet Airforce 31659 "Sturmanskie" chrono


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jah

Here's my ISSUED Casio collection. Marine Nationale/GIGN/US Military


----------



## RedFroggy

3 variations of 31659 Sturmanskie grey dial (2nd Gen)









(Chrono issued to the pilots of the Soviet Air Force / Военно-воздушные силы)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Firecrow911

My fav mil piece...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Ichiran

Pulsar RAF gen 1 chronographs - civilian version on the left, issued version on the right. As you can see, I'm missing the center running second hand on the civilian version. Does anyone know where I can source a replacement hand?


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## KOB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Hardscrabbler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## scottsosmith

Hammy Khaki Field on leather NATO strap


----------



## mtnmdc

TSAR









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## scottsosmith

LAco Westerland 45 mM, Handwind,


----------



## Mhutch

MK II Paradive


----------



## RedFroggy

My Laco Augsburg


----------



## scottsosmith

Bell&Ross BR-03-92 on an Olive Drab Velcro Strap


----------



## galvestonokie

oldie but goodie back in the day! Casio Pathfinder.


----------



## mtnmdc

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## scottsosmith

Steinhart Aviation on Original Strap


----------



## RedFroggy

Soviet Air Force's pilots Sturmanskie 31659, 1987 Grey-on-Grey dial


----------



## RedFroggy

More 31659 Soviet Pilot - around 1989, 2 Blue dial versions


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## jcroberts




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RedFroggy

Only hommage to a military watch


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## sanik




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jah

Here's my US mil collection, all are either issued or have provenance.

Bulova A17
Benrus
6105 was purchased on PX and worn through deployment
Mac V Sog belonged to SR71 pilot
Adanac
Navigator- solider inscribed his social on caseback
Casio- issued with box, NOS


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical white dial version:


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy tantalizing Thursday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RedFroggy

2Q-87 dated Variation of the Soviet Airforce 31659 chrono


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki King :-!
🙂😊😄 Monday 🖖🏼


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RedFroggy

70's Soviet Navy divers' NVCh-30


----------



## CTSteve

Hammy time









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

It's military if I'm wearing it.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sanik




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Triton9




----------



## sanik




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## thewatchidiot

Vertex m100b, worn Saturday


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot 3017 as issued to the Czechoslovakian Air Force


----------



## jah

GIGN Casio


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Split-2nd

How about some vintage chrono goodness?


----------



## Split-2nd

Double Post. Mea Culpa.


----------



## LucasWalker42

BR03-92 and Big Crown Pro Pilot.


----------



## Calumets

This domed acrylic really has some pop!


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, white dial version.

As many have said, this is an absolute strap monster, and half the fun of wearing it is trying it on a variety of NATO's.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LastActionJoe

RedFroggy said:


> Only hommage to a military watch


Is this an old model? Does Dagaz still make these?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

LastActionJoe said:


> Is this an old model? Does Dagaz still make these?


Yes, it's an old model. The Cav-1 was offered from 2012-2016 in various versions. They pop up from time to time on WUS, etc.


----------



## watchobs




----------



## dt75

Bulova A-15 Elapsed Time Watch

The third reissue. I like this one the most.

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/96A245.html









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## Paul Ramon

82 Fatboy


----------



## sanik




----------



## longstride

80' CWC Fatboy...


----------



## Holdenitdown

watchobs said:


> View attachment 14903229
> 
> 
> View attachment 14903231


That Cincinnati is a great looking watch. Just checked out their site. I've come to think of those skeletonized hands as a Hamilton trade mark, but I'm guessing there's a much longer history to them.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch

MK II Hellion


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeffie007

The HACK watch


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## dt75

I ain't no flyboy but that doesn't mean I can't wear a pilot chrono









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgs

dt75 said:


> I ain't no flyboy but that doesn't mean I can't wear a pilot chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


And a VERY nice one at that!


----------



## Frederic III

Gallet Multichron 12, Viljoux71.
Serial numbered 820033.
The 33rd watch made in the series
around 1939-1940. My dad wore this watch flying in the Navy over the Pacific during WW II.


----------



## Frederic III

deleted duplicate post


----------



## CCJ

dt75 said:


> I ain't no flyboy but that doesn't mean I can't wear a pilot chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


What cockpit are you in there? Looks like a "heavy".


----------



## dt75

CCJ said:


> What cockpit are you in there? Looks like a "heavy".


C-130

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wistshots

Cyma dirty dozen (chocolate edition)


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical:


----------



## Ichiran

1995


----------



## Deacon211

Glycine Airman No1 on Hirsch Buffalo Grain strap. Thought Glycine did a nice job with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

80's Marathon GG-W-113 on a scorching hot day


----------



## Ichiran

1986


----------



## sanik




----------



## JohnM67

Saint Patrick's Day colours:


----------



## galvestonokie

Casio Pathfinder


----------



## FORMULa

Maratac SR-1...


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## jpfwatch

CWC Mellor-72 Mechanical on a perlon strap:


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## swanksteak

jpfwatch said:


> CWC Mellor-72 Mechanical on a perlon strap:
> View attachment 14970245


Looks great!!! Is the MELLOR 72 a true no-date or is there a ghost position when you pull out the crown?


----------



## fiskadoro

Marathon General Purpose Mechanical


----------



## Dr. Robert

The hack!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

swanksteak said:


> Looks great!!! Is the MELLOR 72 a true no-date or is there a ghost position when you pull out the crown?


Its is a true no-date, there is no ghost position.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## dt75

Submarine steel makes it a military watch.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal

Popped this on today.


----------



## jah

Mac V SOG Seiko & Marine Nationale Beuchat


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Relo60

😊🙂Monday 🙂🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jah

Issued Adanac for today!


----------



## Maddog1970

Hamilton Khaki on a Kizzi NASA strap....


----------



## Maddog1970

And the afternoon change up thanks to the FedEx man, new Bertucci A-5s.....Ttubes, PVD, Sapphire, 200m wr, screw down crown...ticks all my boxes..nice!


----------



## RM339




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Maddog1970

Really loving the trit tubed Bert.....


----------



## jah

FINALLY!!! The Military TIMEX is here! Only manufactured for a few months, and meant to be thrown away.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Maddog1970

Another Bert......A4 Super Yankee.....


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## devmartin

Vertex m100









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Triton9




----------



## FORMULa

Some new pics of the Alba, Pulsar, and Maratac...


----------



## Maddog1970

Bertucci today


----------



## dt75




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Dickie

Issued 1995 RN


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EEWatch

Issued '85


----------



## Maddog1970

Kanki Murph.....


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## johnny action

LümTec Combat B40 on a Borealis natural rubber strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

MKII Cruxible Hellion A-11


----------



## quantoid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Poljot 3133 Okean - issued to the Soviet Navy


----------



## MolanLabe89

Vertex m100


----------



## sanik




----------



## Eddix

MolanLabe89 said:


> Vertex m100


I like that - although looking at the website it appears difficult to purchase


----------



## quantoid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt

1965 Benrus


----------



## Papichulo

Squale 1521 Militaire


----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo

.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## captaintod77

CWC SBS









Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

#WifeWatchWeekend

My wife and I wearing our HAMILTON Khaki Field cousins today...


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## dt75

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JBallstar

Hi,

I'm a new member so I hope this works !!

Thought I'd post a photo of my Damasko on a Toshi Strap.


----------



## JBallstar

Hi,

I'm a new member so I hope this works !!

Thought I'd post a photo of my Damasko on a Toshi Strap.

View attachment 15195829


----------



## Papichulo

JBallstar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new member so I hope this works !!
> 
> Thought I'd post a photo of my Damasko on a Toshi Strap.
> 
> View attachment 15195829


That is a sweet watch. Welcome aboard!


----------



## FORMULa

Alba APBS139...


----------



## Relo60

Happy😊😷 Saturday folks👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## [email protected]

1943 Bulova A-11 on NOS era correct strap. Watch was recently serviced and the spring was replaced. Runs about 6 seconds fast. Amazing watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Sturmanskie type 1 / the early 50' Soviet Air Force issued to all pilots upon graduation.


----------



## dt75

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## wedgehammer

British Royal Army 2020 vs 1982. 38 years apart


----------



## stevarad

Poljot international









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten

View attachment 15229063


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gr8sw

real mil... early 70's KonTiki Super for IDF |>

Happy Father's Day, Dudes!


----------



## Droyal

This one today.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Bradtothebones

Seiko SNA411 on EO strap


----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## fiskadoro

It's a Marathon, not a sprint


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Wintergreen765

Custom Marathon TSAR (low quality pic).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlowus

My version of the Military Sub... Broad Arrow project:


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## wedgehammer

finally gotten around to collect cwc sbs divers. on first pic, left is the 1987 SBS Reissue Quartz Divers Watch (Heritage Reissue), while on the right is a 2018 Issued SBS Quartz Divers Watch


----------



## carlowus

Not quite favorite yet because I just got it but it is pretty nice and I am wearing it now.


----------



## Massrog

My B'day gift to myself arrived a couple of hours ago...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## carlowus

Sottomarino Militare


----------



## Nocam

On the nose with the strap but I dig it.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## peskydonut




----------



## carlowus

My other Military Sub...


----------



## tro_jan

A no-frills, Mil-spec Marathon Pilot's Navigator


----------



## carlowus




----------



## HerrNano

Serica W.W.W. on a Bonklip bracelet. This is a great little watch.


----------



## wedgehammer

'97 issued CWC Royal Navy Diver's Watch


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Calumets




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus

Wearing this one today:


----------



## MP83

Khaki field Friday









let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus

Revised this project here, replaced the bezel with a ceramic one full lume. In addition it has a Top Hat Sapphire Crystal and Longer signed crown. The dial is military from Dagaz and the hands are form MKII.


----------



## TimeDilation

VICTORINOX Infantry Vintage Mechanical 44mm


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus

British military?


----------



## Burgs

No. Looks like a modified Seiko.


----------



## Nocam

Got some new straps for the G10's


----------



## I29alpha




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical Hand wound😃😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## wedgehammer

can't get enough of these CWC Reissues... 83 RN Diver and 87 SBS Diver


----------



## carlowus

Yes, very nice. So much so I made my own...


----------



## wedgehammer

adding a "medium fat boy" to the collection. '84 issue


----------



## gr8sw

IDF🇮🇱


----------



## carlowus

One of the watch styles I always liked is the military type. Of course this could mean different looks depending on which company or hobbyist one talks to. And in fact there have been many different types through the many years.

I have done my share of projects with that military idea in mind but recently I actually found a new one. Using a Seiko diver SKX007 that I had from earlier projects, I put together this. The Seiko case has been modified with drilled through lug holes, the crystal has been replaced with a domed sapphire. The bezel is now fixed and smooth. The dial is a new to me military style with 1-12 numbers and the hands are also military shaped. The movement has been replaced with a NE15 which is essentially a 6r15 movement and the case back is see through.

I took a few pics to show the result, it is the first one I was able to make with this kind of dial and like it a lot.


----------



## carlowus

A couple more shots


----------



## MP83

Just because I need another field watch right? 1960s westclox watch, made in the USA, to be precise in Peru, IL









let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## MP83

carlowus said:


> A couple more shots
> 
> View attachment 15410105
> View attachment 15410102
> View attachment 15410103
> View attachment 15410104


Looks amazing Carlo!

let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## wedgehammer

CWC SBS Divers: 1x '87 reissue and 2x '18 issued. hope to add an '01 and hopefully a mid to late 90's as well


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jah

Trio of Mac V SOG, with the one on far right belonging to a SR71 pilot!


----------



## MP83

I really am a sucker for military dials









let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## medic1

Broad Arrow


----------



## TimeDilation

VICTORINOX Infantry Vintage Mechanical 44mm


----------



## DiveCon2007




----------



## carlowus

Military Sub


----------



## Griff_Doge

Benrus d-day "reissue" from the early/mid nineties.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## ejhc11

Here is my fun collection, the odd ball that probably shouldn't be included is the horizontal laying watch a Ball 135th Trainmaster...


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Nocam




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## longstride




----------



## sailon01




----------



## peskydonut




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

Haha, I took almost the same pic 21 days ago.......


----------



## carlowus

Just finished this one:


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus




----------



## sanik




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## medic1




----------



## cybercat

My old & new(er) regular dive watches...


----------



## carlowus




----------



## FORMULa




----------



## carlowus

Turtle Military


----------



## tro_jan

Mil spec Marathon Pilot's Navigator










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## carlowus




----------



## waltera98

Gallet from 1986 with sterile dial issued to the United States Army Special Forces.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

brandonskinner said:


> IWC BP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


one of the Finest BP models   .


----------



## carlowus




----------



## carlowus




----------



## stevarad

Vostok komandirskie K39









Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## tantric




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Mechanical.










As the Citizen NY0040 was used by the Marina Militare, does that qualify it as a military watch?


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## carlowus




----------



## sanik




----------



## cottontop

Hamilton Khaki Auto wearing orange silicone for the Fall season.
Joe


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus

BSH Royal Navy Mil Sub


----------



## Adkskx

Very nice looking watch, Mhutch. 
Custom?


----------



## carlowus

Adkskx said:


> Very nice looking watch, Mhutch.
> Custom?


Yes, more data here:









SOLD - BSH Royal Navy Mil Sub project


This was born as a Steel Dive and was quickly upgraded to a BSH Mil Sub RN. The case is a copy of the SKX therefore it is about 42mm wide, 22mm lugs, the crystal is flat sapphire and the bezel insert is ceramic lumed with blue lume. The dial and hands are Royal Navy Mil Sub style and have...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Adkskx

Thanks Carlowus; longtime fan of your mods


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Spursfanjb




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## carlowus

Not really a military but I guess it could be...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlowus




----------



## cottontop

Hamilton Hand Wind Mechanical.
Joe


----------



## jsg199

NANO · UNIVERSE SPECIAL EDITION SCXP155. Purchased online from retailer in Japan. Love this watch. It's 35mm and probably would prefer 36 or 37mm, but almost a Seiko Mark 11.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Rocket1991

I am failing to grasp why microbrands become military watches. It's never will be official and for most real military people they out of scope of interest or practicality.


----------



## carlowus

Rocket1991 said:


> I am failing to grasp why microbrands become military watches. It's never will be official and for most real military people they out of scope of interest or practicality.


What is a military watch?  You will see that different people have different ideas and opinions about it.

Real military people are just people like you and me. Whatever they like and find practical could be anything. To me it would make the most sense to use an affordable Casio G-Shock for operations in the field, it is tough, relatively cheap and can be beat up and still run.

Then again Rolex put out the MilSub many years ago, who would go in the field with such a watch these days? There are of course cheaper versions like Squale or Steinhart and they are just as good that one was probably.

I have military friends that wear Hamilton Khaki, Doxa, Rolex, ProTreks, etc. any watch now days is actually pretty and probably a lot more waterproof then any military watches of yesteryear. Heck I know people that go snorkeling with a Seiko SNK809... try that with one of the earlier military watches that were hand winding and not waterproof at all.

Anyway, there are lots of choices out there and lots of opinions. What are yours? Can you post some of your military watches?


----------



## Rocket1991

I did.
An i clearly understand it's a watch forum so definition of whatever is very broad.
Including military which by itself may include anyone from kitchen to generals.

While first may wear nothing or fashion watch other may wear Rolex if he likes. 
By these terms any watch is military watch. Which by the way is totally true.


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## stevarad

Vostok komandirskie K03 24h






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## snowman40

I've got one of those incoming, looks great in your photos.

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## CDS




----------



## GoTribe

Mhutch said:


>


What make and model is this? Love the sterile dial and the simplicity


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Paul Ramon

82 Fatboy


----------



## tro_jan

Marathon Pilot's Navigator with a split second shot of the second hand.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CDS




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 97Type-R

Posted in pubs this morning but it belongs here as well.


----------



## Adkskx

Very nice C Ward, got to love the red on the second hand. I seriously considered buying one, but then got distracted by another watch altogether. How's her accuracy?


----------



## 97Type-R

Thank you @Adkskx. Accuracy has been great, I live in Texas and during the summer it was +2spd but now that it's turned cold (30's & 40"s this week) it's been -1spd.
I'm waiting for steady 60's to see if it'll hold +/-0.


----------



## Adkskx

Can't beat those numbers. Although I'm a big Hammie fan, I also like the clean dial, no military 13-24. Everything you need, nothing you don't


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon

Marathon re-issue GPQ


----------



## Stipey




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevedssd

My 1971 Hamilton


----------



## Hunterfate

stevedssd said:


> My 1971 Hamilton
> View attachment 15537812


Wow, what a beauty


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 10watchcase




----------



## Relo60

Only fitting I wear my Airman Double Twelve for Remembrance/Veterans Day🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir Kasmani




----------



## carlowus

Steel dive type 1 project


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Strela

All this new Type One talk made me get this of the mothballs.


----------



## bombaywalla

Strela said:


> All this new Type One talk made me get this of the mothballs.
> View attachment 15566545


what perfect timing!!  
here's my new-to-me Benrus Typ2 Beams re-issue:


----------



## stevarad

vostok komandirskie























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Fergfour

Karlskrona Hemlig. Good choice for those that don't want to spend 4x as much, prefer a slimmer 13mm vs 15mm, and like drilled lugs and a ceramic bezel.


----------



## carlowus




----------



## medic1




----------



## allanzzz

medic1 said:


> View attachment 15578534


is that the 36mm, is this the automatic or handwinding, does it has the phantom date position?


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## GMH Watches




----------



## carlowus




----------



## jskane

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15582647
> View attachment 15582648
> View attachment 15582649
> View attachment 15582651
> View attachment 15582652
> View attachment 15582653


What Hamilton is this - is it current production?


----------



## jskane

Citizen Ray Mears Royal Marines Commando on an Uncle Seiko O/D Green "defect" GL831. Looks bigger in pics than real life. Love the fat pronounced bezel and surprisingly well done mix of polish & brush work. The case has a nice turn back bevel towards the wrist as well. 40.2 x 46 x 11.8 w/20mm lugs ... it's just such a perfect size for me. Can't get enough of that strap, either!


----------



## carlowus

jskane said:


> What Hamilton is this - is it current production?


Here is a link to the specs:





__





Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Chronograph Men's Watch H76512733


Shop for Khaki Pilot Pioneer Chronograph Men's Watch H76512733 by Hamilton at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU
(Navy Experimental Diving Unit)


----------



## longstride

PRS-29B

Bring on the night.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlowus




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Hamilton FAPD 5101 (1970) on a repro 6B/2617 (the original NATO) strap from A.F.0210. & Seiko 7A28-7120 (1990) on an original Marine Nationale strap.


----------



## RM339




----------



## carlowus




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## carlowus




----------



## sanik




----------



## RM339




----------



## carlowus




----------



## FORMULa




----------



## wheelbuilder

GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## edboner

Based on what I have read, this 6139 7010 was produced in the early months of 1970 for the Japanese Special Forces...


----------



## Eddix

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15594590
> View attachment 15594591


What is this one? I like it!!


----------



## Eddix

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15594590
> View attachment 15594594
> View attachment 15594595


This one ?


----------



## Eugene Hot

Merry Christmas!


----------



## carlowus

Eddix said:


> What is this one? I like it!!


Thank you. This is a Ticino ProProf with Raffles Time dial and hands. Seiko NH 35 movement, auto hacking and handwinding.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Eugene Hot

Happy New Year!


----------



## Eugene Hot

Stowa today


----------



## longstride




----------



## carlowus

Not quite military but it could be....


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## stevarad

Junkers 3133 chrono

































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## longstride

stevarad said:


> Junkers 3133 chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Nice one Stevarad!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## harald-hans

I hope this is the right thread ...

LÜM TEC B43


----------



## carlowus

Not particularly a military watch but it surely could be with all the features it has. I also slightly modified the lugs to accept Nato/Zulu straps.


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki for Saturday. Enjoy your day👍🏼😷😊🖖🏼


----------



## carlowus




----------



## goharryjr

The Sinn Military Type IV


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Ptern




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Relo60

Hello Monday 🌬😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## carlowus




----------



## leadbelly2550




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlowus

Could this count?


----------



## Certifiedwest




----------



## leadbelly2550




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Firecrow911

Completed overhaul...









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Certifiedwest

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15657754
> View attachment 15657755


if you sell this let me know!!


----------



## VincentG




----------



## carlowus




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## carlowus

Certifiedwest said:


> if you sell this let me know!!


Sorry, I did already. 

But I can easily put another one together, I have the parts and just need the watch...


----------



## Nocam

Sub Hunter on a new perlon


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Nocam




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## abkdt41

milgauss1349 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome strap combo - AB?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Bell X1









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

abkdt41 said:


> Awesome strap combo - AB?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Terry Crafted from Toronto, half the cost of the AB and equal quality for certain.

Now this polished one is from Aaron:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus

Not really military but could be...


----------



## RM339




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlowus

Seiko Military Moon Timer


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## carlowus




----------



## sanik




----------



## carlowus




----------



## horrij1




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

I've been waiting to find the perfect watch, that can handle ANYTHING that you can throw at it...
Then through hours, and days, and years of research, I found it, and pulled the trigger...
And it was just delivered... 
Just fitting the SS bracelet now!









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus

My latest interpretation of Militry Submariner


----------



## Mhutch

Praesidus A-11


----------



## tro_jan

Grab and go Mil-spec wrist companion










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

SS bracelet always feels better...


papajulietwhiskey said:


> I've been waiting to find the perfect watch, that can handle ANYTHING that you can throw at it...
> Then through hours, and days, and years of research, I found it, and pulled the trigger...
> And it was just delivered...
> Just fitting the SS bracelet now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk

































Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83

Bought from the original owner that mentioned this was acquired in a military exchange 40+ years ago, it is my latest acquisition and still undecided if a keeper or not, this caravelle sea hunter looks pretty awesome at just about 37mm









let's connect on Instagram @a_watch_nerd


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

JDD...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jessemeyer

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15725135
> View attachment 15725136
> View attachment 15725137
> View attachment 15725138
> View attachment 15725139
> View attachment 15725140


Cool watch! Custom mod with a Dagaz dial?


----------



## carlowus

jessemeyer said:


> Cool watch! Custom mod with a Dagaz dial?


Thank you and yes, more specs here:









For Sale or for Trade Seiko 5 Bund Pilot project


For sale I have a special project, Seiko 5 with crown at 3 Bund Pilot project. The dial is from Dagaz, the hands are from different OEM Seiko models. The movement is automatic 7s26C. This is a rare case with the large crown at 3, about 37-38mm in diameter and 20mm lugs. One of the best Seiko...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jessemeyer

carlowus said:


> Thank you and yes, more specs here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Sale or for Trade Seiko 5 Bund Pilot project
> 
> 
> For sale I have a special project, Seiko 5 with crown at 3 Bund Pilot project. The dial is from Dagaz, the hands are from different OEM Seiko models. The movement is automatic 7s26C. This is a rare case with the large crown at 3, about 37-38mm in diameter and 20mm lugs. One of the best Seiko...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Oh man don't tempt me, I've already bought 3 watches this month. That strap combo is absolutely perfect. Great job man!


----------



## carlowus

jessemeyer said:


> Oh man don't tempt me, I've already bought 3 watches this month. That strap combo is absolutely perfect. Great job man!


If you got a 4th one it would only be 1 watch per week...


----------



## carlowus

62MAS with Seiko dial and hands. Domed sapphire and ceramic bezel. 41mm super cool and solid without being heavy.


----------



## carlowus




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Mark Greenman

GWS G10 on Clockwork Synergy 2-Piece Brown NATO:


----------



## carlowus

Octon Mil Sub


----------



## sanik




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## quantoid

Eugene Hot said:


>


Just curious, how big is your wrist? Awesome shot btw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Fergfour

NATO stock number 6645-99-994-7232


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Eugene Hot

quantoid said:


> Just curious, how big is your wrist? Awesome shot btw!


About 17,5 cm


----------



## Eugene Hot

Steinhart NAV.B-UHR II SE


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Teeuu

Current manufacture CWC G10 watch w/case guard riding on a current issue G10 strap.


----------



## Here's Johnny

Should preface that I'm a Veteran, Special Operations.

For me, a military watch is one that actually gets used in the military, or was used in the military (so many cool vintage pieces used to be issued). In my role we all got G Shocks issued, but Suunto and Pro Trek (formerly Pathfinder when I was in) were popular. I opted for a casio pathfinder, and I broke all sort of gear, including myself, but the watch always survived. My current "military" watch is a more current Pro Trek iteration.


----------



## carlowus




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

It feels so smooth... I can barely notice this monster on my wrist...









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Relo60

Checking in for Thuradar. Cheers 👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## dubhead




----------



## carlowus




----------



## sanik




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlowus




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

My 7.75in wrists love these chunky military divers...

Which one should I wear today?
















Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus

Bund Timer


----------



## mark2828

CWC G10


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlowus

Tool watch, Namoki case, Seiko movement, No rads dial and PloProf hands:


----------



## leadbelly2550




----------



## VincentG

I have a feeling this thread is more about this kind of mil watch, I sold this long ago unfortunately, built in 2000 or 01, sold in 04 I think.


----------



## carlowus




----------



## quantoid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG

My son just purchased this, it arrives tomorrow, all swiss, 1000m, titanium.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

The most comfortable watch I've ever owned...









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## IvoxPierre

My brand new budget Timex Expedition Solar 40mm - pretty nice for an inexpensive watch:


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## quantoid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundfanz

Timefactors Smiths PRS -48


----------



## gk483

I served 7 years in the Corps and wore a Timex Ironman, Casio, and Suunto respectively. While only the Suunto remains, these are my 'military' pieces today.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus




----------



## centurionavre

Sinn on new straps to complete the flieger look!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

poljot buran






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## carlowus




----------



## FORMULa




----------



## HABUMIKE

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15764313
> View attachment 15764314
> View attachment 15764315
> View attachment 15764316
> View attachment 15764317
> View attachment 15764318
> View attachment 15764319
> View attachment 15764320
> View attachment 15764321


What is that beautiful thing??


----------



## carlowus

HABUMIKE said:


> What is that beautiful thing??


Dagaz Typhoon with military dial and hands.


----------



## HABUMIKE

HABUMIKE said:


> What is that beautiful thing??





carlowus said:


> Dagaz Typhoon with military dial and hands.


Thanks!


----------



## jessemeyer

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15764313
> View attachment 15764314
> View attachment 15764315
> View attachment 15764316
> View attachment 15764317
> View attachment 15764318
> View attachment 15764319
> View attachment 15764320
> View attachment 15764321


That thing is awesome! Love the bezel, insert, crown..well **** basically everything LOL. What are the dimensions of that case? I assume that it came on a bracelet? Thinking about picking one of these up..


----------



## carlowus

jessemeyer said:


> That thing is awesome! Love the bezel, insert, crown..well **** basically everything LOL. What are the dimensions of that case? I assume that it came on a bracelet? Thinking about picking one of these up..


Thank you for the kind words. The watch is a Dagaz Typhoon which is essentially an homage to the Seiko 6105. It is about 44mm wide and about the same height. It is almost 14mm thick. It is very nice and solid and it uses Dagaz dial and hands as well. There is a bracelet too for it I believe. At least I know there are some sold with one.

It is a quite more expensive then the similar ones from Heimdallr and Steel Dive but it is custom with special dial and hands. This particular model was sold out, but you can look at the Dagaz site to see.


----------



## jessemeyer

carlowus said:


> Thank you for the kind words. The watch is a Dagaz Typhoon which is essentially an homage to the Seiko 6105. It is about 44mm wide and about the same height. It is almost 14mm thick. It is very nice and solid and it uses Dagaz dial and hands as well. There is a bracelet too for it I believe. At least I know there are some sold with one.
> 
> It is a quite more expensive then the similar ones from Heimdallr and Steel Dive but it is custom with special dial and hands. This particular model was sold out, but you can look at the Dagaz site to see.


Thanks for the measurements, the Typhoon case dimensions aren't listed on the Dagaz site, and I was curious.. I'd love the sold out Military dial version, but the 4 currently for sale are pretty sick too. I really like the silver sunburst & white ceramic dial versions.


----------



## carlowus

jessemeyer said:


> Thanks for the measurements, the Typhoon case dimensions aren't listed on the Dagaz site, and I was curious.. I'd love the sold out Military dial version, but the 4 currently for sale are pretty sick too. I really like the silver sunburst & white ceramic dial versions.


I found this:

*CASE DIMENSIONS:*

Width 44mm.
Lug to lug (tip to tip) 46.5mm.
Lug to lug (bar to bar) 41mm.
Thickness total including domed sapphire crystal 14.65mm.
Bezel diameter 40mm.
And yes it is nice and well made, a bit thicker then Steel Dive or similar other homages.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Oorah!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Cold... 
But very comfortable.









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## stevarad

komandirskie


























































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## carlowus




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TimeOnTarget

Benrus Re-issue 2020.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

It is what it is... 
And boy is it good...

Apologies that they were taken in different lighting.
















Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Relo60

Thursday greetings 😊😷👋🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## VincentG

The last issued mil watches in my collection, the Bulova was issued to my oldest friend.


----------



## nymfan




----------



## mark2828

US Military Type 1 Homage


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Relo60




----------



## carlowus




----------



## carlowus

Originally an SKX diver with drilled through lugs, Domed sapphire, smooth bezel, 6r15 movement, see through caseback and Explorer dial and hands but the hands are white rather then chrome...


----------



## carlowus




----------



## jessemeyer

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15807972
> View attachment 15807973
> View attachment 15807974
> View attachment 15807975
> View attachment 15807976
> View attachment 15807977


Wow this thing looks incredible! Love the dial and hour hand. Awesome work


----------



## carlowus

jessemeyer said:


> Wow this thing looks incredible! Love the dial and hour hand. Awesome work


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Bertucci A5.....


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Hastie73




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## mark2828

Pulsar chronograph PVD 
Pulsar a few years back held the MOD contract for G10 & RAF chronograph watches


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlowus




----------



## stevarad

sturmanskie






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlowus

New one for me


----------



## TedG954

As issued...........


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Darlinboy

Bulova A17A, _circa _1959...


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

ANZAC Day  & 
Lest we forget


----------



## drhr




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Orfina Porsche Design


----------



## carlowus




----------



## gr8sw

KonTiki Super IDF


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sanik




----------



## gr8sw




----------



## marco escobar

My first Precista..










Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy

Heuer Bundeswehr today&#8230; HAGD All!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sal4

Seiko SNZG13J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FORMULa




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus

Turtle Navigator


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

The monster pokes its head out...


----------



## Teeuu

G10 today


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## carlowus




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## GMTtwotone

Marathon JDD


----------



## GMTtwotone

papajulietwhiskey said:


> The monster pokes its head out...


How are you liking the JDD? Had it awhile? Love mine and well within COSC specs.


----------



## carlowus




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

GMTtwotone said:


> How are you liking the JDD? Had it awhile? Love mine and well within COSC specs.


Hey mate, love your strap!

I've had my JDD for about 6 months... 
And it's barely left my wrist... 
It is just so incredibly comfortable (I have 7.5in wrists).
And, as you said, the accuracy is insanely good... Infact, it's the most accurate in my collection of about 30 automatic watches... Some of which, are significantly more expensive!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus

Small tweak on this one, installed a different crown.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## carlowus




----------



## maguirejp

History of this Tudor P01 relates to prototype submitted to US government


----------



## 007IOU

1938 Heritage


----------



## carlowus

007IOU said:


> 1938 Heritage
> View attachment 15897547


Wow, without knowing it I had made my own...


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlowus

More of a pilot then military but...


----------



## LP49

1964 Glycine Airman. Same watch Pete Conrad wore.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Lifer24

T















TSAR on Erikas Original.


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus

A small tweak


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Victorinox Wednesday

A lovely Infantry Automatic for hump day with beautiful details on the dial.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

BlackSea


----------



## carlowus

Deep Blue


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Hastie73




----------



## glass_citymd02




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Velez84

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15924467
> View attachment 15924468
> View attachment 15924469
> View attachment 15924470
> View attachment 15924471


I am look at Archimede pilot, how do you like yours? Any advice? Thanks


----------



## carlowus

Velez84 said:


> I am look at Archimede pilot, how do you like yours? Any advice? Thanks


I like it a lot, it is a nice size, thin, comfortable, keeps great time, has very nice lume and is a classic Pilot. The only thing I would change is to have 22mm at the lugs. That is my personal preference. I know other companies used 20mm like LACO, Stowa, Damasko, etc. I guess that's the look.


----------



## Adkskx

Love the perlon in this weather


----------



## sanik




----------



## GMTtwotone

Swag


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tgoldie00

Baby Marathon WW194003-SG
Sage Green, USG marked, mechanical, tritium.


----------



## Eugene Hot

GMT


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## carlowus




----------



## FORMULa

These two showed up today from the land of the rising sun...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus




----------



## tro_jan

Black: Coffee & Watch










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## carlowus

Upgraded this one recently with a NH35 movement.

SNZG13
Domed sapphire
Dagaz big numbers dial
Seiko original hands
Seiko bracelet


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## nogood

40mm Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## RM339

My latest acquisition and I am most impressed by it.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechnical:


----------



## Burgs

ETA2824-2 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechnical:
> 
> View attachment 15968264
> 
> View attachment 15968268
> 
> View attachment 15968269
> 
> View attachment 15968270
> 
> View attachment 15968272


GREAT photos!!!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ETA2824-2

Burgs said:


> GREAT photos!!!


THX!


----------



## sal4

Timex TW2T10300 from the aluminum Mk1 series today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cottontop

Russian Vostok Komandirskie
Joe


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I just picked this up from a full service today.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Rakovski

heyBJK said:


>


I never thought I'd dig orange but it's popping nicely !


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sal4

Citizen Chandler AT0200-05E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sci

Vostok Komandirskie K-02


----------



## 7uiggi




----------



## carlowus




----------



## ETA2824-2

My selection:


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Borrowing two other military watches from my friend:


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## ETA2824-2

Today the Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer on my right wrist.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Wolfsatz

Timex Expedition Military Field 
*T499359*

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Wolfsatz said:


> Timex Expedition Military Field
> *T499359*
> 
> TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Mid day swap

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Teeuu

Back again with the CWC


----------



## Urs Haenggi

CWC Mellor-72 on an elasticated Bond NATO today.


----------



## RM339




----------



## Wolfsatz

Ready to be among Blue Angels Uniform

can't get more military than G Shock

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 7uiggi




----------



## RM339




----------



## NakedYoga

Hiking Chimney Rock and the Upper Hickory Nut Gorge/Florence Nature Preserve.


----------



## Stanhope




----------



## cottontop

The Benedict Burnham from The Timex Social Club.
Joe


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JMJ22




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## RM339




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Teeuu

CWC G10 with case guard installed.


----------



## Stanhope

I don't know&#8230;kick me out if this doesn't qualify but it just looks good today!


----------



## Relo60

Hello folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Stanhope

Relo60 said:


> Hello folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 16066105


Perfect strap choice!


----------



## Relo60

Stanhope said:


> Perfect strap choice!


It's the original strap which I never changed. Sinn matched it perfectly to my mind??


----------



## sanik




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## FORMULa

My current line up...


----------



## Eugene Hot

GMT


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Ready for anything, from my armchair 🪖


----------



## ETA2824-2

Camouflage


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## TallWatch

A-13A automatic flyback !


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## Stanhope




----------



## Eugene Hot

Eaglemoss Military watch collection RAF for $8,25 inclusive magazine. Brushed SS case 39mm, Seiko Epson quartz.

























Tribute to Smiths/Hamilton W10 1960's.


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hami Field Mechanical


----------



## Eugene Hot

ETA 2801








And affordable quartz


----------



## Nostredahmus

Marathon GPQ WW194015SS-NGM


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Johnboy0103

My first field watch, Islander Watches ISL-83 with full lume dial


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton day for me too 👍🏼✔😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Wolfsatz

Tried and True

Based on the Scout. Timex Allied (glorified Scout)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hami Khaki Field Mechanical with the ETA 2801-2 inside.


----------



## cottontop

Just received this green leather strap to match the dial on this one. I think it works very well.
Joe


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Morency79

I have to report that I had an awesome experience dealing with Chris Hooper from windycitywatchcollector.com. I bought a Marathon bracelet for my JSAR and it's complete now. I would urge all to do business with him.


----------



## R_P_C

To twin with @Morency79


----------



## Burgs

Morency79 said:


> I have to report that I had an awesome experience dealing with Chris Hooper from windycitywatchcollector.com. I bought a Marathon bracelet for my JSAR and it's complete now. I would urge all to do business with him.
> View attachment 16115968


I second that motion. Great prices and fast shipping.


----------



## tro_jan

Not an official military release. But I've seen a handful of army personnel sport the very many variants of the DW-5600










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Wolfsatz

if it has Army in the dial.. it automatially qualifies as good right?

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Swiss Army by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## sal4

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ziptie




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## tro_jan

Marathon NAV










Jan Raymund @ instagram.com/janwatch3s


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## FORMULa




----------



## Koizumi

Ready  for take off


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## leadbelly2550

'Field style' with some dive-oriented specifications like 200m water resistance, decent glow on the handset and numbers, and a guarded, screw-down crown. I like that it has a 44mm case, an essentially maintenance-free eco drive, and a very reasonable price. I could do without the outlined numbers. Really like the watch.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Off the original SS bracelet, and onto the rubber strap... Just to try it... Surprisingly comfortable...


----------



## LP49




----------



## Koizumi




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## naganaga

This bright Citizen Automatic watch for field watch Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## sci




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Koizumi

Keeps excellent time. 

Still wear it often - likely due to the slim profile and 42mm w/o crown width. 

Got it in the early 90s…


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## EekTheCat

Back on duty


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## johnnyboots

Little Benrus that saw combat with the 1st Marine Div circa 1969. Still ticking away...


----------



## ZM-73

Vario WW1 style trench watch


----------



## RoRoPa

This is my Benrus GG-W-113. From May of 72 and still going strong. Just like it’s owner!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## FORMULa




----------



## ZM-73

Strond DC3 MKII pilot chrono


----------



## Burgs

ZM-73 said:


> Strond DC3 MKII pilot chrono
> View attachment 16192727
> 
> View attachment 16192730


I had not seen one of those before. Thank you.


----------



## ZM-73

Thanks. Got this one via Kickstarter. It's a solid piece.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Ball NEDU  with Tritium


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Does this one count?


----------



## Burgs

Indubadably.


----------



## naganaga

Hamilton Khaki automatic for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Koizumi




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## cottontop

On my modified leather strap.
Joe


----------



## Bondednato




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Long day...


----------



## RM339




----------



## ETA2824-2

Laco FL23883


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sci




----------



## Buramu

Dirty Dozen, 36mm as it should be


----------



## watchobs




----------



## Camguy

Another MIL-PRF-46734.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Smith and Wesson Military Police tactical pen...
Marathon Jumbo Day Date...
🪖


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Ezy101

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This Seiko field chronograph for field watch Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Hydroconquest

😂😂😂


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fonzi

Been out of this forum for a few years. Here’s my DD for ten years. Stopped wearing it 2 years ago and planning to wear it again. Although it still runs fine, I might get it’s first service. Only replaced the broken clasp so far.


----------



## sal4

Seiko SNZG13J1 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timeflys

I'm just starting out. Really like the Aviation watches. Will be looking to add a Glycine Airman







next.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## carlowus




----------



## FORMULa




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Firecrafter

Got my 1969 Hamilton GG-W-113 back from service and back on my wrist!


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Ottone

44mm pilot with hand painted dial, (by me)☺♥☺
I call it _diskoteka_


----------



## carlowus

Recently completed... SKX diver, drilled through lugs, smooth bezel, original MKII dial and hands, Domed sapphire, NE15/6r15 movement, solid links super oyster.


----------



## SteveU




----------



## carlowus

Maranez FireFly.


----------



## mrk

Hamilton, Laco, Stowa.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Lumefreak

Firecrafter said:


> Got my 1969 Hamilton GG-W-113 back from service and back on my wrist!


You got a real gem there! Very nice


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Just picked this CWC G10 1989 Royal Navy Issue here on WUS!


----------



## mrk

Those are quite uniquely shaped, rather cool!


----------



## michael_m

Benrus Type 1 reissue w/Erika’s…


----------



## ETA2824-2

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## carlowus




----------



## JoeShmoe414




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16417746
> View attachment 16417747
> View attachment 16417748
> View attachment 16417749


Now that's cool, love it....


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Ezy101

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus

Islander Mil Sub


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Droyal

Giving this one a bit of wrist time.


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ETA2824-2

American spirit and Swiss precision. Original Swiss Army Knife distributed to soldiers and
the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical 38 mm.


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rwbenjey




----------



## carlowus




----------



## jessemeyer

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16373977
> View attachment 16373978
> View attachment 16373979
> View attachment 16373980
> View attachment 16373981
> View attachment 16373982


Wow this looks amazing! Nice job! What case/bezel is this?


----------



## carlowus

jessemeyer said:


> Wow this looks amazing! Nice job! What case/bezel is this?


Thank you for the kind words. The watch is a Baltic Nordic Shield from KarlsKrona and the dial/hands are from Raffles Time.


----------



## jessemeyer

carlowus said:


> Thank you for the kind words. The watch is a Baltic Nordic Shield from KarlsKrona and the dial/hands are from Raffles Time.


That's wild, I thought I recognized that case/bezel! I became interested in getting a Baltic Shield after seeing photos of it last year, so I emailed Karlskrona, inquiring if they had any extras laying around, as they were sold out. The owner, Todd, informed me that they didn't, but offered me a heavily discounted Hemilg, which I purchased and absolutely love. Todd's a super nice guy and it just so happens that Karlskrona is located 45 minutes away from me here in CT. Small world! I really love the Seamaster 300 mod that you've with this watch, Carlo! It looks awesome!


----------



## carlowus

jessemeyer said:


> That's wild, I thought I recognized that case/bezel! I became interested in getting a Baltic Shield after seeing photos of it last year, so I emailed Karlskrona, inquiring if they had any extras laying around, as they were sold out. The owner, Todd, informed me that they didn't, but offered me a heavily discounted Hemilg, which I purchased and absolutely love. Todd's a super nice guy and it just so happens that Karlskrona is located 45 minutes away from me here in CT. Small world! I really love the Seamaster 300 mod that you've with this watch, Carlo! It looks awesome!


Thank you for the kind words. Yes Todd is a good guy. I had a couple of Hemlig and they are very nice.

I also modded a few other Baltic and I guess I should share some pics, all gone now...


----------



## jessemeyer

carlowus said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Yes Todd is a good guy. I had a couple of Hemlig and they are very nice.
> 
> I also modded a few other Baltic and I guess I should share some pics, all gone now...
> 
> View attachment 16447538
> View attachment 16447539
> View attachment 16447540
> View attachment 16447541
> View attachment 16447543
> View attachment 16447545
> View attachment 16447546
> View attachment 16447547
> View attachment 16447548
> View attachment 16447549
> View attachment 16447550
> View attachment 16447551
> View attachment 16447552
> View attachment 16447553


Wow, those all look incredible! So apparently the Baltic Shield was sold out because you bought them all LOL! The one with the broad arrow handset is my favorite, but they all look awesome. Thanks so much for sharing! Cool stuff.


----------



## SCD




----------



## carlowus

jessemeyer said:


> Wow, those all look incredible! So apparently the Baltic Shield was sold out because you bought them all LOL! The one with the broad arrow handset is my favorite, but they all look awesome. Thanks so much for sharing! Cool stuff.


Thank you for the kind words. For a time they were my favorite basic watches for customizations. Then the Turtle was re-released...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60

Black dial day date Khaki version👍🏼😊


----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## ViaHF




----------



## jessemeyer

Mhutch said:


>


That is so killer. It really nails that Vietnam vibe. Great strap pairing. Jomashop just had these again last week and I grabbed one. ID Guy did a great video on this watch on youtube. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## medic1




----------



## carlowus




----------



## steven.w49

I thought that i would contribute a picture of my Marathon navigators watch


----------



## medic1

Today


----------



## FORMULa




----------



## ViaHF




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## FORMULa

another one on zulu strap...


----------



## ZM-73

Vario WW1 1918 trench watch


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## thewatchidiot

Vertex m100b


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus




----------



## sal4

Citizen AT0200-05E Chandler today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteveU




----------



## WatchDialOrange

CWC RN300 Diver


----------



## jessemeyer

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> View attachment 16420745


These are such cool watches. I've almost pulled the trigger on one so many times LOL. Would much rather have one of these than the similar Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer. Cool photo!


----------



## TR007

WatchDialOrange said:


> CWC RN300 Diver
> 
> View attachment 16489362


very nice!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## rmeron

Bertucci A4T Titanium


----------



## dequardo50




----------



## carlowus

Military to some degree...


----------



## WatchDialOrange

CWC G10 on Steveo Strap


----------



## michael_m

Plexi and manual winds…decided to bring the CWC along for the day…


----------



## aagoat26

RAN 1990


----------



## sanik




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus

Islander Navy Timer


----------



## jessemeyer

WatchDialOrange said:


> CWC G10 on Steveo Strap
> 
> View attachment 16502537


That looks awesome! What strap is this?


----------



## WatchDialOrange

jessemeyer said:


> That looks awesome! What strap is this?


Thanks I got the strap here Steveostraps


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

The ultimate battle
Marathon JDD vs...
Fisher Space Infinium Pen... 
Who will last the longest???
Or will I ever get to find out?


----------



## samael_6978

Marathon









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrafter

2019 SBS for SBS Saturday!


----------



## carlowus




----------



## utzelu




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Firecrafter

1969 Hamilton GG-W-113









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## michael_m

Benrus Type 1 reissue…


----------



## carlowus

Replaced the seconds hand, now it's perfect... at least for me...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlowus




----------



## jessemeyer

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16544443
> View attachment 16544444


Love that yellow sweep hand! So cool


----------



## ViaHF

Best matched combo: Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT + Maratac Black Leather Zulu.


----------



## rubendefelippe

This solar pilot today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey

Hard light shot for a change


----------



## BRN




----------



## maguirejp

Older photo, watch was sold in December 2021, but authentic Longines, from the UK.


----------



## cybercat

Royal Navy MK 1 Diver


----------



## Firecrafter

Got the GG-W-113 back on wrist today.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG




----------



## Firecrafter

2019 CWC SBS
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus




----------



## LP49

1964 Glycine Airman.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DaleEArnold

Here's my 2 Military Watches..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## FORMULa




----------



## darreljwick




----------



## Firecrafter

Marathon Navigator with date.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## williemays

2011 Pulsar RAF Gen 2


----------



## carlowus

SKX Conversion case with crown at 3 with Namoki Dial, pilot hands and smooth bezel.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## brandon\




----------



## shibaman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchDialOrange

*1983 ROYAL NAVY DIVERS REISSUE #007








*


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## cbomb

all74 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the model? Stunning piece 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus

This is a San Martin Turtle watch, it has a movement with the black day wheel, original SKX173 dial and SPORK hands. This combination is not only good looking but also super luminous.


----------



## ViaHF

Yellowdog ruber 3 ring low pro NATO.


----------



## nelamvr6

Laco Paderborn


----------



## ViaHF




----------



## FORMULa




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Not technically Military or Pilot watch... But it's still pretty awesome for my purpose...

Custom, one of a kind, very high quality, leather watch strap... Thank you @outlawdtraps


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Marathon JDD + some of my kit...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Terry M.




----------



## carlowus

Islander Turtle, Navy Timer with sandblasted case, sandwich dial and pilot hands.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Ced94

Classic Master Airsquadron Pilot powered by NH35 Seiko. Black PVD.


----------



## sci




----------



## carlowus

This is an SKX Conversion case with crown at 3, NH36 movement and orange pilot dial and hands. Domed sapphire and big crown complete the looks.


----------



## pteranodon

My well loved British Army G10


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mark2828

Marathon General Purpose Field watch


----------



## williemays

Not issued, but CWC auto date:


----------



## TallWatch

Navigators from 86-88-90 - and saying goodbye to these to fund something else.


----------



## Mark Q




----------



## SteveU

Luminox F-117


----------



## sanik




----------



## TallWatch

Tutima Commando II with Lemania 5100


----------



## sci




----------



## I Zero I

http://imgur.com/xmIfFTB


----------



## TallWatch




----------



## carlowus

One of my latest, 62MAS case, Seiko Movement with black date wheel, Blue sunburst original Seiko dial and hands, nice sapphire crystal. Hard to take pictures with domed crystals...


----------



## carlowus

Latest Firefly Pilot/Field watch. Namoki no Crown Guard SKX, domed sapphire, Firefly dial and military hands.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Flicker

Longines Heritage Marine Nationale


----------



## sal4

Timex Mk1 Aluminum TW2T10300 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlowus

My interpretation of Field/Pilot watch. Seiko SARZ005 with domed sapphire, military dial and pilot hands.


----------



## Burgs

It certainly is easy to read!


----------



## carlowus

Burgs said:


> It certainly is easy to read!


----------



## gwbnyc

FORMULa said:


>


make of this watch? thx.


----------



## Flicker

gwbnyc said:


> make of this watch? thx.


Sangin


----------



## thewatchidiot

Vertex










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## michael_m

Benrus Type 1 reissue…


----------



## TallWatch




----------



## sal4

Citizen AT0200-05E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pbwilson1970

My brand spankin' new Canister Fieldmaster is on my wrist and is going to stay there. I'm really pleased with this kickstarter that mailed out just recently.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Relo60




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## brandon\




----------



## carlowus

Esploratore Alpino blue - Seiko 40mm SRPE model with Original Aplinist hands.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## JohnM67

Stevaroni said:


> View attachment 16759923


Nice, but what brand is it?

The lume looks as if it's a lot better than that of my Hamilton.


----------



## Stevaroni

JohnM67 said:


> Nice, but what brand is it?
> 
> The lume looks as if it's a lot better than that of my Hamilton.


Hey John, it's a Benrus DTU 2 A/P


----------



## JohnM67

Stevaroni said:


> Hey John, it's a Benrus DTU 2 A/P


Thank you. Time for me to have a look at those.


----------



## TallWatch

Adanac navigator, 1986 88 and 90.


----------



## TallWatch

In formation....


----------



## SCD




----------



## MAD777




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlowus

Seiko


----------



## TallWatch




----------



## Burgs

VERY nice collection! I believe the date version is uncommon. Love it.
Did you know that Canada was Adanac spelt backwards?


----------



## williemays




----------



## Isochronous.

A watch issued to chopper pilots during Vietnam, it is not a reproduction. The Breitling is for comparison.


----------



## carlowus




----------



## TallWatch

Burgs said:


> VERY nice collection! I believe the date version is uncommon. Love it.
> Did you know that Canada was Adanac spelt backwards?


Thanks Burgs ! 
Yes i knew that, it is a bit of a cult thing in other products as well such as beer i believe. This one is the only date version i ever saw, but there is also one from MArathon with steel case sold here not to long ago. Mine are in the sales section as well, time to make room for new ventures 😀


----------



## tro_jan

My only Mil-spec watch. And it doesn't disappoint.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Herbert Bogner




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU...
Navy Experimental Diving Unit 

This is going to back into rotation... I love it so much... Yet I haven't worn it for a long time...
I've got to stop buying new watches... Does anyone else have an old gem that they rarely wear?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## muwanto

Boccia (sub-brand of Tutima) Ref. 728-07 in the BUND version, which was issued to German ISAF troops in Afghanistan. I really like how well the Bond fits the Bund.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Isochronous.

Stevaroni said:


> View attachment 16811810


That looks like the real deal except for the blue hands. Many posters have an eclectic view of a "military" watch.


----------



## Stevaroni

Isochronous. said:


> That looks like the real deal except for the blue hands. Many posters have an eclectic view of a "military" watch.


Dude, the blue is lume- 
Cheers-


----------



## Isochronous.

Stevaroni said:


> Dude, the blue is lume-
> Cheers-


I know but what military wanted blue lume on their watches?


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## LP49

Old '64


----------



## m1b4k4tied

Arrived yesterday.


----------



## carlowus

This is the latest project I did. SKX 6105 conversion case, sapphire, NH36 dial, original SNX427 dial and hands.


----------



## GWhite3




----------



## sal4

Timex TW2R37300 Blue Mk1 Aluminum today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Isochronous.

One is brand new, one is the real deal issued to US Army helicopter pilots over 50 years ago. The plastic "crystal" gives the original away.


----------



## Zee80

After years of collecting and wearing all sorts of watches I've boiled it down to this being as close to perfection as I can find.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

A Heuer BUND 1551 SGSZ regulated for sidereal time.


----------



## Mark Q

That is really nice  



carlowus said:


> This is the latest project I did. SKX 6105 conversion case, sapphire, NH36 dial, original SNX427 dial and hands.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16826547
> View attachment 16826548
> View attachment 16826549
> View attachment 16826550


----------



## m1b4k4tied

New strap that I think helps give it more of that WWII look. The original was decent too though.


----------



## ViaHF




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

1947 Longines 5774 Marine Nationale.


----------



## sal4

Black Timex TW2R37400 Aluminum Mk1 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## sal4

Citizen AT0200-05E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Ezy101

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SCD




----------



## Rossgallin

Ernst Benz Chronocombat in Army Green. DLC case with these colors is a great way to showcase the classic pilot chronograph


----------



## Fergfour

Nice Benrus-style piece by Dagaz. Love the dome.


----------



## swanksteak

Gorgeous! What strap is that?




Fergfour said:


> Nice Benrus-style piece by Dagaz. Love the dome.
> 
> View attachment 16862248
> View attachment 16862249


----------



## BRN




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Longines 5774 Marine Nationale, this time on an A.F.0210. strap.


----------



## Isochronous.

drunken-gmt-master said:


> Longines 5774 Marine Nationale, this time on an A.F.0210. strap.
> View attachment 16868472


This is what a military would issue, utilitarian, manual winding only, no bells and whistles to fail at a critical time.


----------



## Fergfour

swanksteak said:


> Gorgeous! What strap is that?


Sorry just saw your question. The strap is from Watch Steward. I like this style strap as it doesn't add any height to the watch due to the way it attaches to the springbars


----------



## FORMULa




----------



## DesertArt

"Aight!" (Love that.)

Great thread... I love military/field/flieger watches!



























And some of my older mils, from the eighties...


----------



## DesertArt

Kulprit said:


> The streak continues.


Very nice design... what is this watch?


----------



## DesertArt

K1M_I said:


> Just got this Elliot Brown Holton P&C version, really impressed!
> 
> View attachment 13854801


Thank you. Just checked out the Elliot Brown line of watches - REALLY nice looking watches! Never heard of them before, but I see a Bloxworth in my future.


----------



## DesertArt

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 14012303


Love those Elliot Brown British design watches!


----------



## Relo60




----------



## DesertArt

Military/Field watch inspired, Traser P67 Officer Pro


----------



## Isochronous.

DesertArt said:


> Military/Field watch inspired, Traser P67 Officer Pro


Camouflage for fighting on the sun. 🌞


----------



## Isochronous.

This is a reproduction of a prototype Bulova submitted to the US Navy back in 1957. it never went into production.


----------



## Burgs

DesertArt said:


> Military/Field watch inspired, Traser P67 Officer Pro


The Tissot is very nice, but the heart emoji is for your dog!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TheGent

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16903107


That looks really nice - simple, clean look.


----------



## Russ1965

TheGent said:


> That looks really nice - simple, clean look.


Thanks very much.

I've had it for less than an hour and it is the only Military watch I currently own.


----------



## carlowus

TrailMaster


----------



## Isochronous.

TheGent said:


> That looks really nice - simple, clean look.


That how a military watch is supposed to look. The more complications the more problems. I have a military issue watch from back in the day. It has solid bars to hold a strap. Spring bars could pull lose when one is running through the jungle. 

This is the newest US DoD wrist watch specifications.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Navy Pioneer 
























H78465553


----------



## carlowus




----------



## DesertArt




----------



## carlowus

MKII Paradive


----------



## DesertArt




----------



## Isochronous.

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16916764
> View attachment 16916765
> View attachment 16916766
> View attachment 16916767
> View attachment 16916768
> View attachment 16916769


Mystery watch. Is that lack of information in case you get captured?


----------



## carlowus

Isochronous. said:


> Mystery watch. Is that lack of information in case you get captured?


MKII Paradive, homage to other similar Type 1 Benrus etc.


----------



## TallWatch

Adanac 1990 by Gallet with date and auto eta 2892 a2 movement.


----------



## Isochronous.

carlowus said:


> MKII Paradive
> 
> View attachment 16916764
> View attachment 16916765
> View attachment 16916766
> View attachment 16916767
> View attachment 16916768
> View attachment 16916769





Isochronous. said:


> Mystery watch. Is that lack of information in case you get captured?


The Ready-to-Wear Paradive is our interpretation of the watch issued to CIA maritime units...
That is what I figured, a spy watch.


----------



## Isochronous.

TallWatch said:


> View attachment 16918771
> 
> 
> Adanac 1990 by Gallet with date and auto eta 2892 a2 movement.


ETA movement. I'm a big Swatch fan-boy.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## carlowus




----------



## SCD




----------



## Eugene Hot

True pure watches - manual, no date, without newspapers on dials.
Sandwiches


----------



## Eugene Hot

Old black and gold. Size Casio 40 mm, Komandirskije 39 mm


----------



## usd97

Have a Vostok amphibia from the video teddy did!


----------



## Eugene Hot

usd97 said:


> Have a Vostok amphibia from the video teddy did!


Which one?


----------



## majt




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## LP49




----------



## Herbert Bogner




----------



## DesertArt

Your basic field watch


----------



## Maddog1970

hammy Khaki….


----------



## kasemo

Hup 234......









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## DesertArt

Vic Heritage just arrived today... popped on my favorite strap... Loving it! Quartz accuracy, durability, reliability, economy. What's not to love?










Yes, I enjoy my autos.... but my watch appreciation "pendulum" is swinging quartz and solar quartz these days. Simple, easy, sensible, all the good stuff that is associated with quartz.

We ARE living in the golden age of watches right now (same goes with so many other consumer products, as well!)


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512

EB Chronocombat on a custom strap made from a vintage Army Air Force jacket


----------



## Relo60




----------



## TallWatch

From a while back but the pic turned out really well i think ?


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## sci




----------



## TimeOnTarget

Here is a picture from actual combat in Iraq circa 2006. Breitling B1 on brown leather bund. Aircraft is a C-23 and those black panels are kevlar floor plates.


----------



## Whynes

My dad’s Marathon, that he passed on to me, from his time in the Navy.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Palmettoman

Pilot watch at the racetrack. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenneth77

4jamie said:


> View attachment 16959459


I would like to know the maker of the strap if you could please.


----------



## RMG0512

Breaking out Grandpa’s photo album for some pics with the Ernst Benz Chronocombat today


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## robi1138




----------



## robi1138




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## carlowus

SKX MKII Military


----------



## carlowus




----------



## Sisajed

pilot on vitamines











Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisajed

1st time I've paired this strap with this watch. I love it.










Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## carlowus




----------



## magste




----------



## RMG0512

Delma Big Date Pilot


----------



## LP49




----------



## carlowus




----------



## Quality Man




----------



## FORMULa

After seeing some vintage seiko SOGs watches posted on instagram, I thought this captured that look for the sangin...


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Burgs

brandon\ said:


>


Thanks for sharing, but what's that gotta do with your watch????


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## brandon\

Burgs said:


> Thanks for sharing, but what's that gotta do with your watch????


What?


----------



## sanik




----------



## carlowus

Unimatic U1-DZ


----------



## sci




----------



## swanksteak

CWC SBS


----------



## LP49




----------



## carlowus

This is my latest project. SRPD (5KX) case, SKX011 dial, SARB059 hands, Steel bezel insert and modified SKX bracelet.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## DesertArt

Just your basic field watch... nuttin' fancy.


----------



## carlowus

Aquanautilus Firefly, with Seiko NH movement.

Aftermaket case, Sapphire crystal, Firefly dial, Seiko hour and minute hands, red seconds hand, NH36 movement.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## QuintupleTurbo

Something different..Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on rubber rally strap


----------



## ViaHF




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## sickondivers

*G-SHOCK #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sal4

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## williemays

Newmark 6BB Reissue on a Crown & Buckle Chevron Adjustable Strap


----------



## Relo60




----------



## ViaHF




----------



## ViaHF




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## LP49




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Chascomm

Shanghai Type 114 reissue


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sci

Victorinox INOX was advertised back in 2014-2015 as THE indestructible watch  While not having the typical "military" design, it's definitely robust and legible (and in case ammunition are over it may turn to a deadly blunt weapon):


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LP49




----------



## carlowus




----------



## brandon\

Burgs said:


> Thanks for sharing, but what's that gotta do with your watch????





brandon\ said:


> What?


Your silence is deafening.


----------



## CCHereticA7X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## IT66




----------



## Bros_700

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16044064


I’m assuming that the watch helps with calculations with a E6B calculator? If so that is seriously cool


----------



## Hardscrabbler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sanik




----------



## Pastor Chris




----------



## sal4

Blue Timex MK1 TW2R37300.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IT66

Hello from 2023!


----------



## michael_m

Always wanted a Navigator…couldn’t pass this up at a 72% discount…


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49




----------



## sci




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## IT66

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17148526


Mamma mia! 😍 I've never seen
such a model of Khaki before.
È stupendo davvero! (it) ))
Could you please share information about it ?


----------



## heyBJK




----------

